# Sun and her first litter



## polly (May 17, 2008)

First a bit of background about my little Sunbunny. She was bred and born with us. Her mum is Lucy and Sun was the first baby that Lucy was able to raise herself as she had no luck with her litters before.

Sun is named after the character in lost her dad is called Jin (as in Jin the chin) she was born on the 19th July 2007. And is a beautiful bunny she loves cuddles with me and likes to give my hair a good groom when she comes to see me 

When she was about 3 weeks old she broke her back leg. I was devastated and was convinced I woudl lose her but she is a plucky bun so I am even more excited to do a blog for her first litter.



SO first off here is Sun

as a baby







and now


----------



## polly (May 17, 2008)

SO what an amzing girl never mind being a nethie and being awkward for having babies she has given me my biggest first litter ever having 4 we are still not sure where she was hiding them all.

1 day old













and today at 8 days old (a baby butt for Julie )


----------



## Little Bay Poo (May 17, 2008)

I love their little toenails! :inlove:


----------



## BSAR (May 18, 2008)

Sun is very pretty! Those babies are so cute!!! They all look like they're mommy. What colour was the dad?


----------



## Becca (May 18, 2008)

AWWWW - How did you pick the babies up woudn;t she get angry?


----------



## 12354somebunny (May 18, 2008)

Sun is so pretty!! and her babies are too cute for words, i love those little noses!! congrats on the big litter  can't wait to see more baby pics!! i really love nethies, i wish we had them here..

How did Sun break her back leg? poor girl.. i'm glad she's healed well!


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (May 18, 2008)

Lets see, wait a month, take a late flight toScotland, bunnynap them and be back on the plane and half way over the Atlantic before the sun rises...THATS IT!

Polly they are just too cute for words and I think their color is just beautiful.


----------



## polly (May 18, 2008)

Thankyou guys BSAR the dad is Jin my chin buck.

babybunnies. No my rabbits are very well handled, I know some breeds can be funny if you go in to their nest but mine are all fine saying that she prefers me going into her nest than Bruce but she is a total mummys girl

SOmebunny i was cleaning out their hutch when she was 3 weeks old at that age they have no fear !! she was on the bench with her mum i was right beside her and was watching her while i got the sawdust and she just walked off the edge. i went to catch her but didnt get there in time my hands are pretty crappy due to having repetitive strain in them. Chinchilla coloured nethies have much finer bone structure than a lot of teh other colours and that was enough for her to break her leg. It was totally my fault and the very same day i went out and bought a mini carrier for cleaning out times!! so it never happened again.

Dave thankyou I will make sure Bruce gets the security cameras up


----------



## juliew19673 (May 18, 2008)

:happyrabbit: YAY! More BBB's -- thanks for thinking of me! baby buns are just so darn cute! I'd never get anything done if I had them... Keep posting pix as they grow so darn fast!


----------



## Bo B Bunny (May 18, 2008)

OH MY GOSH! Look at those precious wrinkly babies! Sun is gorgeous! I love the first picture of her and her little one. They are just adorable!


----------



## polly (May 19, 2008)

here are suns babies tonight eyes are very nearly open i would reckon they will open them tomorrow 








Sun is now eating like her usual self (like a horse ) and has beenout having a run with me and loads of snuggles


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (May 20, 2008)

Oh, Polly, they're absolutely precious!:inlove: Great pics of the little sweeties.


----------



## 12354somebunny (May 21, 2008)

*i didn't know that, thanks for sharing  its nice to learn something new about bunnies every day

SO!.. have the babies opened their eyes yet??? if yes, we demand pics!!  

polly wrote: *


> Chinchilla coloured nethies have much finer bone structure than a lot of teh other colours and that was enough for her to break her leg.


----------



## mouse_chalk (May 21, 2008)

OMG Polly! :shock2:

I'm coming to Scotland RIGHT now! 

They are soooo unbelievably cute, I want them!

:inlove:


----------



## juliew19673 (May 21, 2008)

It's been 2 days since you posted photos Polly?! You can't be SO selfish and keep the Babies all to yourself!!!!:nonono::bawl:


----------



## Jenson (May 22, 2008)

Awwww! I'm so proud of Sun. She's an amazing bun to have survived that broken leg at that age and to bounce back and give you a huge litter! :biggrin2:

Glad she's feeling better and eating properly again too.


----------



## Peek-a-boo (May 22, 2008)

oh my chin nethies :inlove:they truelly are my dream rabbit

such beautiful babies im getting quite rabbit broody :hearts


----------



## Bo B Bunny (May 22, 2008)

I'm just totally in love with these babies!


----------



## polly (May 22, 2008)

Julie I promise I will post the new pics tomorrow am kinda tired tonight Bruce got a great butt for you 

Peek a boo lol they are gorgeous aren't they! Well i sure love em! I am taking 3 one from my last litter and 2 (hopefull if i have 2 does in this litter) down to Yorkshire for Jazzywoo's daugter she fell in love with SUn from one of my MSN pics

Jenson thanks Hon she sure is a great mom i am over the moon with her.

Mouse chalk any time but no bunny napping 

Thank to all of you I really have hopes for this litter too and delphi's and sophies lmbo well all really


----------



## polly (May 23, 2008)

Ok gus I did promise I would get them up tonight!!






this is a bunny butt


----------



## jazzywoo (May 23, 2008)

they are adorable polly jazzy said one is called laura


----------



## gamommaof2 (May 23, 2008)

Oh they are so sweet and just so cute!!:adorable:Sun did a great job delivering these cute little buns.Dont they grow so fast too. Keep posting on them


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (May 24, 2008)

Too much cuteness!:shock: Polly, I don't know how you ever manage to leave those babies alone - they are so utterly gorgeous!:inlove:


----------



## MsBinky (May 24, 2008)

Gaaaaaah! Too adorable Polly!!! :rose:


----------



## Jenson (May 25, 2008)

OMG, that lsat one is for me, right? I thought so, good! I'll put a saddle on Jiro and ride all the way up to get it. :biggrin2:


----------



## Bo B Bunny (May 25, 2008)

THAT BUTT IS PRECIOUS!!!


----------



## juliew19673 (May 25, 2008)

*polly wrote: *


> this is a bunny butt  (THANKSPOLLY)!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


STOP GROWING BABY BUNNIES!!!! But then I bet when your all grown up you'll be just as cute - but will unfortunately have lost your BBB.. Must enjoy this as much as possible right now...


----------



## Spring (May 25, 2008)

Oh my gosh, they are all so precious! Not too hard to have such sweet babies from such a gorgeous momma! 

This would be so cute blown up and put on the wall as a picture..






Ultimate baby bum cuteness!


----------



## juliew19673 (May 26, 2008)

Spring your right!! that would be the perfect photo - especially with the human finger there for sizing.. That perfect little tail and itty-bitt toe nails.. Awww so cute.


----------



## polly (May 27, 2008)

Suns litter are looking so good mind you thats them going in to the we are all gorgeous phase 1 doe will be called Laura and is going to Jazzywoo's daughter along with Swiper. We think we have 2 does and 2 bucks!

baby1











baby2











baby3






baby 4 (at this point Bruce could not keep them all at peace and no4 is def not a poser )






chillin out!!






and me as a bunny car park


----------



## jazzywoo (May 27, 2008)

they are adorable ,looking great :biggrin2:

ann xx


----------



## juliew19673 (May 27, 2008)

Remind me Polly are Suns babies nethies? Their so much fluffer than the other set of babies.. Also love the bunny car park photo that is priceless!!


----------



## polly (May 28, 2008)

Yep Julie they are nethies very typey ones this si my litter to take through and show!!


----------



## juliew19673 (Jun 2, 2008)

Hi Polly - hope your well, yada-yada-yada- *WHERE ARE THE BABY PICTURES? , thanks!*


----------



## polly (Jun 4, 2008)

sorry have been so busy with work and stuff that I haven't been taking many pics.

I took these tonight though just for you Julie This is them with mum they will be moved into a nursery pen this weekend so they can cause more mischeif and boy they are good at that last night we lost 2 could not find them anywhere on the ground floor turned out they had at 4 weeks old climbed the stairs and were happily sleeping in our bedroom!!


----------



## XxMontanaxX (Jun 5, 2008)

Ahhh! :inlove:I love these babies! They are sooo cute, oh my goshhhh.


----------



## Becca (Jun 5, 2008)

AWWW They grow up so fast


----------



## juliew19673 (Jun 5, 2008)

Wow!!! Sun and babies are so VERY cute and getting so big! I just love that last "family" photo - just gorgeous! Thanks for the photos (know your busy)...


----------



## JadeIcing (Jun 9, 2008)

Polly you must bring me a chin nethie. I told my husband I had to have one. He didn't say a word so I am taking his shock as a yes.


----------



## BSAR (Jun 10, 2008)

They are soooo cute! And getting so big! I would love to have one!


----------



## polly (Jun 17, 2008)

Thanks guys I reckon these are the most mischevious litter ever!!! to be able to climb teh stairs and hide in teh bedroom at only 3 weeks old well says everything really. (nearly gave me a heart attack !!) 

So been bad with pics my life has been manic its like one of teh busiest times fo teh year for my business and having 12 babies as well makes it even busier then add getting JB to the mix and i'm sure you can forgive me 

Heres some pics taken last week

















No idea where the 4th one was maybe having cuddles. they are like pee's in a pod


----------



## JadeIcing (Jul 5, 2008)

Why BoB Needs a nethie!


----------



## JadeIcing (Aug 4, 2008)

How are they!!!


----------

